# Medicaid Moving Forward



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2016)

Some recent developments in Medicaid here. 



> If you haven’t been paying close attention over the last several years, you may have missed some of the major changes that have taken place in the Medicaid program.
> 
> You may know that some 72 million Americans rely on Medicaid as their source of health insurance coverage this year – 14 million more than in October 2013 thanks largely to the Affordable Care Act’s coverage expansion.
> 
> ...


----------

